# mil millones / millón /milliard / billion



## Danielo

Bonjour, 
J'ai toujours la même question:
1 milliard d'euros ou de quoi que ce soit est l'equivalent en espagnol de mil millones ou d'1 millón?
Merci


----------



## Lezert

1 milliard= 1 000 000 000 = mil miliones


----------



## terepere

Ahora se emplea *Millardo *para decir mil millones. Lo veo en el periódico todos los días y en libros de economía.


----------



## farbog

Buenos días,

Cuanto es 1 milliard?

mil millones?

Muchas Gracias

Farbog


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Sí, un "milliard" corresponde a mil millones.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## farbog

Gracias Grévy, me sacastes una duda que tenia hace tiempo. En el diccionario de WR para mi no esta muy claro.
Bises,
Farbog


----------



## Gévy

Hola farbog,

Efectivamente, en el diccionario WR está mal traducido.

Ponen que equivale a mil, y no es así.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## anneta

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​ 
Hola! He podido observar con frecuencia que en francés apenas se utiliza la palabra *million,* y sí la de millliard... ¿ a qué cantidad hace referencia ésta última?

  Gracias


----------



## FranParis

1 milliard = mil miliones.


----------



## aer_75

economiser 3.5 milliards de dollars, se podria decir 3.5miles de dolares por año?gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

son tres mil quinientos millones de dólares


----------



## chics

En castellano: 3,5 miles de millones de dólares / 3.500 millones de dólares
(Mejor la segunda. O con letras, como indica josep)


----------



## adicte

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​ 
Soy muy muy mala para traducir cifras. En una frase me viene "47 700 millones de euros" y no sé como interpretarlo en francés.
Seria 47,7 milliards d'euros ou 47 700 millions??? 

Gracias!


----------



## esteban

47,7 milliards porque 1 milliard = 1000 millones.

Suerte
esteban


----------



## lpfr

adicte said:


> Seria 47,7 milliards d'euros ou 47 700 millions???



C'est équivalent. Les deux sont utilisés.


----------



## Paquita

lpfr said:


> C'est équivalent. Les deux sont utilisés.


 
En mathématiques, oui, mais dans la vie de tous les jours, je ne pense pas que l'on utilise couramment "47 mille millions..." 

Sauf éventuellement, quand la somme paraît réellement incroyable, pour bien insister , mais après l'avoir exprimée en milliards : "47 milliards, c'est à dire 47 mille millions", et encore ...

Une page pour illustrer, à défaut d'expliquer ....

Ne pas confondre non plus avec les "mille millions de mille sabords" du Capitaine Haddock !!!


----------



## adicte

Merci!!
Oui en effet, je préfère aussi 47 milliards!

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## xikketa

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​

Hola a todos:
Estoy con la palabra _milliard_. Por lo que he visto en los foros 1 milliard, son mil millones. En una frase tengo _on prevoit 1.6 milliard de touristes_, y mi duda es saber como expresar esto.
Sería correcto Se prevee mil seiscientos millones de turistas... o 1600 millones de turistas?. Mi duda está en como se expresaríia esta cifra.
Gracias!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Las dos formas son correctas. ¡Ojo! *Se prevén...*


----------



## txules

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo que traducir esta cifra: 4 354 milliards  d'euros, cuya espresión númerica es, si no me equivoco, 4 354 000 000 000.

Había pensado en traducirla por 4,35 billones de euros. ¿Qué os parece?

¡Gracias!


----------



## marimar

Hola, necesito escribir la cifra 7 732'7 millones en francés. No sé si debería utilizar "milliard" y para ello transformar la cifra, de manera que quede como 7'733 milliard, ya que tengo que reducir los decimales y hacer un redondeo, ¿no?. ¿Sería correcto?


----------



## Paquita

7 732 700 000 = 
sept milliards sept cent trente deux millions sept cent mille...

Si es aproximación: plus de sept milliards/presque 8 milliards/environ sept milliards sept cents millions


----------



## nox31

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me confirmer que le nombre 43,3 milliards d'euros peut bien se traduire par 43.300 millones de euros ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## lorean

Exactement.


----------



## nox31

Merci beaucoup je sais pas pourquoi je doute tout le temps !
Bonne journée !


----------



## Royane

Bonjour à tous!

Question bête surement, mais j'ai peur de me tromper... Comment écrit-on en espagnol 1,4 milliard d'euros ? Est-ce bien "Un mil millones cuatrocientos millones de euros" ?
*
*Merci beaucoup !


----------



## esteban

Bonjour Royane,


Oui, c'est ça. Pour trouver le bon résultat, il faut juste déplacer la virgule de 3 décimales vers la droite. 

Donc : 

3,12 milliards = 3,120 milliards 
1 déplacement vers la droite => 31,2
2 déplacements vers la droite => 312,0
3 déplacements vers la droite => 3120 

Résultat : 3.120 millones (3 mil ciento veinte millones)
C'est-à-dire : 3 120 000 000


Hola Royane:


Sí, eso es. Para que te dé el buen resultado, sólo necesitas correr la coma de 3 decimales hacia la derecha.

Por consiguiente:

3,12 milliards = 3,120 milliards 
Se corre de 1 decimal hacia la derecha => 31,2
Se corre de 2 decimales hacia la derecha => 312,0
Se corre de 3 decimales hacia la derecha => 3120 

Resultado: 3.120 millones (3 mil ciento veinte millones)
O lo que es lo mismo: 3.120.000.000



Saludos
esteban

PS/PD 
Pour passer de "mil millones" aux "milliards", il suffit de déplacer la virgule de 3 espaces vers la gauche.
Para pasar de "mil millones" a "milliards", basta con correr la coma de 3 lugares hacia la izquierda.


----------



## Royane

Oh merci beaucoup pour cette explication Esteban! C'est un casse-tête pour moi tous ces chiffres ! 
Donc si j'ai bien compris (car j'ai édité mon message) c'est bien comme j'avais mis au début : "mil cuatro ciento millones de euros" et non "un mil millones cuatrocientos millones de euros" ?


----------



## Paquita

Royane said:


> Est-ce bien "Un mil millones cuatrocientos millones de euros" ?
> *
> *


1400 = mil cuatrociento*s*


----------



## Royane

Oui voilà c'est corrigé... Merci beaucoup à vous deux !


----------



## belest

Hola! Tengo que traducir "2 milliards 100 millions" al español, sospecho que son dos mil millones cien mil o dos billones cien mil (2.000.100.000) es asi? Que sugieren?

Saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Aparte de que "mil" no tiene plural (no se dice336,5 miles de millones  sino 336,5 mil millones), la traducción de "milliards" es perfecta.

Revisa la preposición delante de China, y la falta de artículo delante del porcentaje.


----------



## Mafalda_

Muchísimas gracias, de verdad!!


----------



## Gévy

Paquit& said:


> Aparte de que "mil" no tiene plural (no se dice336,5 miles de millones  sino 336,5 mil millones), la traducción de "milliards" es perfecta.
> 
> Revisa la preposición delante de China, y la falta de artículo delante del porcentaje.


Bonjour Paquita,

Précisons quand même que "mil" a comme pluriel "miles", seulement on ne l'emploie pas pour parler d'un chiffre concret, mais pour dire "des milliers de". L'emploi n'est pas possible donc dans ce cas précis, mais "miles" existe bel et bien.

Exemple: He recorrido miles de kilometros sólo para verte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Précisons quand même que "mil" a comme pluriel "miles"



Pardon, je me suis mal exprimée :
mille = mil 
invariable, le mot à utiliser dans la question posée

"miles" est substantif et correspond au substantif "milliers", cela va sans dire (et beaucoup mieux en le disant)



> He recorrido miles de kilometros sólo para verte.


 

(aunque creo que bastaría con mil... )


----------



## Maupassant

Hola amigos, he aquí una pregunta tanto idiomática como aritmética.

Su un "milliard" son "mil millones=1 000 000 000"

¿1000 milliards (1 000 000 000 000) serán "un billón"?

El DRAe define billón como: Un millón de millones, que se expresa por la unidad seguida de doce ceros. (la misma que la del DRAE)

Definición del CNRT de "billion": Un millon de millions (1012) 
(la misma que la del DRAE)


Entonces: ¿"1000 milliards" será "un billion", no?

Muchas gracias.

P. d.: Siempre se podría decir "mil millardos" como equivalente a "un billón", pero aunque el DRAE admita "millardo", raramente lo escucho.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, un billion = mille milliards. Dix puissance douze.
Mais qui parle en billions (probablement à cause du risque de confusion avec le billion anglais : dix puissance neuf) ?

Et vous avez déjà entendu le capitaine Haddock dire autre chose que "mille milliards de mille sabords", ou Prunelle dire autre chose que "miâârrrogntudjûûû" ?


----------



## swift

Un hilo instructivo del foro _Sólo Español_: mil millones o un billón.


----------



## Maupassant

Merci bien à tous


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hago notar que millardo ya está reconocido.
Me enfrento a milliard en francés actualmente en una traducción, pero no me gusta.
Aunque más largo, me mantengo en mil millones.

¿Seré caduco?

M'importa un...


----------



## Maupassant

Yo, aunque el DRAE recoja "millardo", opté por "mil millones" ya que sonaba más natural.


----------



## scopesmonkey

Buenas noches a todos. Perdonad que no abra otro hilo, pero como veo que todas las dudas con respecto a _milliard _son casi iguales, pues aquí dejo la mía. Resulta que ya tenía más que aprendido que se traduce por _un millón_, hasta que he visto este vídeo:

En el vídeo se habla de 18 _milliards d'euros_, mientras que la cifra que aparece tiene seis ceros. Lo mismo se dice después de otras cifras que no concuerdan con lo que se ve en pantalla. Para encontrar el vídeo, escribid en Youtube: 
*Vive la Sécurité Sociale | Bienvenue dans le monde du travail - épisode 11*

 Como veréis en el minuto 2:42, hablan de milliards mientras que la cifra que aparece está en millones. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer what is going on? A lo mejor es que a los del vídeo no se les dan muy bien los números?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,





scopesmonkey said:


> A lo mejor es que a los del vídeo no se les dan muy bien los números?


Eso parece, les faltan 3 ceros 

Au revoir, hasta luego

 Lo siento pero los enlaces hacia Youtube no están permitidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## hello_223

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous, s'il-vous-plaît, m'aider à traduire l'expression *''des milliards de...''* en espagnol ?
Je ne sais pas du tout comment traduire cette expression...

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Thieum McCloud

Je dirais _miles de_ ou _millones de_ pour donner l'idée d'un très grand nombre, mais ce serait bien d'avoir le contexte avec !


----------



## hello_223

Thieum McCloud said:


> Je dirais _miles de_ ou _millones de_ pour donner l'idée d'un très grand nombre, mais ce serait bien d'avoir le contexte avec !



Merci de ta réponse ! 
Le contexte est le suivant : ''le Père Noël dépose *des milliards de* cadeaux...''


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- miles de millones

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Judith.

Hola, chicos. Vaya lío, nunca me aclaro con esto...

Si 1 milliard son mil millones, ¿1000 milliards? 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Owttye

Hola Judith, 

Lo veo de la siguiente manera:


10.000 .............................   DIEZ   MIL

100.000 ...........................   CIEN   MIL

1*'*000.000 ........................   UN     MILLON

10*'*000.000 .......................  DIEZ   MILLONES

100*'*000.000 .....................  CIEN  MILLONES

1.000*'*000.000 ..................  MIL    MILLONES          (un milliard)

10.000*'*000.000 ................. DIEZ  MIL MILLONES (dix milliards)

100.000*'*000.000 ............... CIEN  MIL MILLONES (cent milliards)

1*''*000.000*'*000.000 ........... *UN    BILLÓN            *  (*mille milliards*)


----------



## totor

Mi cifra es casi igual a la que puso txules en su post # 20 (que nadie contestó).

Aunque esté 99,99 % seguro de que es así, aquí va la mía (por el 0,01 de inseguridad  ).

4 166 milliards son 4 billones, 166 mil millones, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## totor

terepere said:


> Ahora se emplea *Millardo *para decir mil millones. Lo veo en el periódico todos los días y en libros de economía.


Odio la palabreja, pero mi texto dice "42,5 milliards", y no voy a tener más remedio que usarla.

Me temo que es peor decir "42,5 mil millones" que "42,5 millardos"  .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Odio la palabreja


A mí tampoco me gusta la palabra _millardo_: nunca me aclaro con los saldos de mis cuentas corrientes...



totor said:


> pero mi texto dice "42,5 milliards", y no voy a tener más remedio que usarla.
> 
> Me temo que es peor decir "42,5 mil millones" que "42,5 millardos"  .



Podrías decir *42.500 millones*.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> nunca me aclaro con los saldos de mis cuentas corrientes.


¡¡¡Y encima tiene varias con el mismo problema!!!

Pobre…

Es cierto, tienes que decirle a los del banco que pongan


Víctor Pérez said:


> *42.500 millones*


Así te resultará más fácil…


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> no se dice 336,5 miles de millones sino 336,5 mil millones


La verdad, no sé si se dice o no se dice, pero lo cierto es que cuando hay decimales de por medio suena mucho mejor.

Tal vez lo mejor sea hacer como dice Víctor, transformar los decimales en partes de centenas, o sea, en ese caso, 336.500 millones.

En mi caso particular: 842,4 milliards de dollars taïwanais (25 milliards d’euros), 842.400 millones de dólares taiwaneses (25 mil millones de euros).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

totor said:


> Mi cifra es casi igual a la que puso txules en su post # 20 (que nadie contestó).
> 
> Aunque esté 99,99 % seguro de que es así, aquí va la mía (por el 0,01 de inseguridad  ).
> 
> 4 166 milliards son 4 billones, 166 mil millones, ¿no es cierto?



Si 1 equivale a 1000000000, entonces 4166 x 1000000000 = la cifra que vos diste. Las matemáticas te avalan


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Las matemáticas te avalan


¡Qué lindo leer eso, León, cuando mis profes jamás me lo dijeron!


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo soy bastante menos estricto:
42,5 mil millones   
42,5 miles de millones 
42 500 millones 
Depende del caso puede ser preferible una u otra pero veo correctas las tres.


----------



## totor

¡Socorro!

Mi texto dice: "2 500 milliards"

Si yo pongo "2 billones y medio" es lo mismo, ¿no es cierto?



(Los dedos no me alcanzan).


----------



## Nanon

Oui, _un billion de mille sabords_ est égal à _mille milliards de mille sabords_ .
Estás en lo cierto.
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Les grands nombres


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Oui, _un billion de mille sabords_ est égal à _mille milliards de mille sabords_ .


Ah, le bon capitain Haddok…

Merci, ma chère Nanon, et aussi par le lien !


----------

